# moving to spain



## MIKEYDEC (May 9, 2016)

Hi all i'm Mikey from cardiff i'm looking for advice on moving to spain any help would be grateful


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, Mikey, we need to know a lot more about your plans... 
How well do you know Spain, do you speak Spanish, will you be looking for work, what professional qualifications and skills do you have, will you be moving family with you....
Until we have some more information, we really cant give you much help.
Spain is a huge country compared to the UK...do you have a preference for any particular region, province or town?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

MIKEYDEC said:


> Hi all i'm Mikey from cardiff i'm looking for advice on moving to spain any help would be grateful


Hi there!
In order to offer valuable advice you'll have to supply us with more details.


Where in Spain? Spain has 194,896sq miles compared to the 94,525 sq miles of the UK Europe . You know how much regions of the UK differ, well triple it here.
What do you want to do? If you want to work, that's completely different to coming as a retired person
Who's coming? You alone or with a spouse, family?
Are you looking to rent/ buy?
Beach/ inland?
Cheapo/ not cheapo?
Area with lots of British influence or not bothered?

See what I mean?


----------



## MIKEYDEC (May 9, 2016)

Hi thanks for the quick response i will be coming alone and looking to rent cheapo in murcia alicante areas ?i will be looking for unskilled work thanks in advance for any info


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MIKEYDEC said:


> Hi thanks for the quick response i will be coming alone and looking to rent cheapo in murcia alicante areas ?i will be looking for unskilled work thanks in advance for any info


The good point is that you will be coming alone...no children to worry about with schooling etc.
The bad point is...work. Unemployment is high in Spain, 25% unemployed, over five million Spaniards looking for work.
You will need Spanish to a reasonable level to have any real chance of work. To become resident you need to prove you have an income of around 600 euros a month plus savings ad private health insurance as you won't be able to use the NHS once you've left the UK to work. You can't use the 'free' Spanish health service until you have a contracted job and pay into the system.
Have you any contacts here who could help you?


----------



## MIKEYDEC (May 9, 2016)

No people i know over there but not shy to get to meet people and not work shy thanks for your advice


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

MIKEYDEC said:


> No people i know over there but not shy to get to meet people and not work shy thanks for your advice


The five million unemployed aren't work shy either. There just aren't enough jobs for the people looking.
In my area tourism in the resorts has massively increased over the past couple of years. Yet unemployment has increased...
We discussed this on this Forum last week and it seems that employers are not taking on extra staff but getting staff to work longer hours, which most are glad to do as pay is so low.
You probably know that many young Spaniards are emigrating to the UK and Germany for work.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'd be surprised if you'd really be making a move up coming to do unskilled work in today's Spain. Any kind of work is really diificult to get, but unskilled is likely to be temporary and paid under the table, which also means no medical service. However, if it's just you and you're not looking for easy or luxury you could give it a try.
Tell us what happens!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

make some fact finding visits first, get a feel for areas and what sort of work these areas might have - it wont be easy, there is high unemployment in Spain. You will need a job with an employment contract so that you can become a spanish resident and be able to use the Spanish healthcare.

Jo xxx


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Mickey, new members here turn up on a regular basis with the 'I'm not shy of work' or 'I can turn my hand to anything' but think about it, who would you employ, an out of work Spaniard or a UK immigrant with no real skills?


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

MIKEYDEC said:


> Hi all i'm Mikey from cardiff i'm looking for advice on moving to spain any help would be grateful


Move to Spain? Well, if you have a job lined up go for it.

However if you don't then I'm afraid I cannot recommend moving to Spain as the jobs availability is really bad here.

Even if you spoke fluent Spanish and have all the school/college/university qualifications + experience you will find it very hard to find work, even temporary work is hard to find.

The sunshine might be good here but quite frankly don't give up your job and life in UK for Spain unless you are very well prepared.


----------

